# Grilled Deerburgers. (Various ways)



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2020)

*Grilled Deerburgers (Various ways)*​

Time for some Deerburgers, and I’ll use a few different condiments.

My first 2 will have American Cheese melted on them from the Grill.
Then some Kelchner’s Hot Mustard & some of My Homemade Buckboard Bacon.
And Bread & Butter Pickles on the side.

Then I made a couple more with Cheese & Bacon, but I used Kraft Sandwich Spread instead of Mustard.
My Taste buds Confirmed here, that Sandwich Spread should only be used when adding Lettuce & Tomato too.
Then I added some Bread & Butter Pickles too, which always go well with Burgers & Steak Sammies!!

Great Burgers!!!

Bear



Ready to make the long trip to the Grill:







7 Deerburgers on my Weber "Q":






Getting some Grill Marks:






Melting Cheese on the 2 Burgers I'll be Deleting Tonight:






Just Right !!  Bear's First night's Supper:






Starting another one, again with Kelchner's Hot Mustard:






A little Home Smoked BBB with this one:






Completed Second Night's Bear Supper:






For a Third Night, a good coating of Kraft Sandwich Spread:






Then a Deer Cheeseburger:






Then some more of My BBB:






Finished Third Night's Bear Supper, with some Pickle Chips:


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 16, 2020)

And here I am, at 9 am craving me some venison burgers!  Great work Bear!  December can't get here fast enough so I can restock my freezer...


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks great bear. Love me some deer burger


----------



## gary s (Aug 16, 2020)

Looking Great   Love those Burgers

Gary


----------



## Red Badger (Aug 16, 2020)

Ben Franklin once opined something like, "Wine is proof that God loves us." I happen to agree.   I also believe this applies to wild game as well, and venison in particular.

Those are some great looking burgers!


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 16, 2020)

That is a fine assortment of burgers!  Bear, way to shake things up to get a little different flavor out of every meal, Like. I haven't had Kraft Sandwich Spread in ages, used to love that stuff every once in awhile! RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice love deer burgers.

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks great Bear! You got perfect grill marks on those burgers!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice switch up on the condiments Bear!

Looks real good, love me some sweet pickles and the bread and butter ones are top of the list.

Putting the weber to good use there also.

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 16, 2020)

That there Bear sure does like him some sammies.
Sammies of all types and they always look so good.
Great looking venison burgers... Yum!


----------



## tander28 (Aug 16, 2020)

Great looking burgers Bear!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 16, 2020)

Always looks good . That first burger looks fantastic .


----------



## xray (Aug 16, 2020)

Great looking deer burgers you got Bear! Using different condiments changes things up a bit and keeps them exciting.


----------



## bertman (Aug 16, 2020)

Mmmmmm....deerburger


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks great bear. Love me some deer burger



Thank You Jake!

Bear




Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> And here I am, at 9 am craving me some venison burgers!  Great work Bear!  December can't get here fast enough so I can restock my freezer...



Thank You!!
Yeah, I don't know how much longer we can do it in PA.
Do you have any CWD in deer down there?
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2020)

Red Badger said:


> Ben Franklin once opined something like, "Wine is proof that God loves us." I happen to agree.   I also believe this applies to wild game as well, and venison in particular.
> 
> Those are some great looking burgers!



Thank You RB !!
I agree!

Bear




gary s said:


> Looking Great   Love those Burgers
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 17, 2020)

bear,  those burgers look great. your bacon looks pretty darn good too!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> That is a fine assortment of burgers!  Bear, way to shake things up to get a little different flavor out of every meal, Like. I haven't had Kraft Sandwich Spread in ages, used to love that stuff every once in awhile! RAY



Thank You Ray!!
I always used it as Tartar Sauce, but just started on Burgers, similar to Big Mac Sauce.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




HalfSmoked said:


> Nice love deer burgers.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Looks great Bear! You got perfect grill marks on those burgers!



Thank You Travis!!
My "Q" is Great at making Grill Marks!

Bear




Smokin' in AZ said:


> Nice switch up on the condiments Bear!
> Looks real good, love me some sweet pickles and the bread and butter ones are top of the list.
> Putting the weber to good use there also.
> BIG LIKE!
> ...



Thank You John!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2020)

tander28 said:


> Great looking burgers Bear!



Thank You Tander!!

Bear




chilerelleno said:


> That there Bear sure does like him some sammies.
> Sammies of all types and they always look so good.
> Great looking venison burgers... Yum!



Thank You John!!
I wish I knew who made the first Sandwich, so I could thank him!!
I've seen them in old Western Series', so I know it was before that.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Always looks good . That first burger looks fantastic .




Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2020)

xray said:


> Great looking deer burgers you got Bear! Using different condiments changes things up a bit and keeps them exciting.




Thank You Xray!!
Exactly---I get tired of the same thing pretty fast, when it comes to Sammies.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 18, 2020)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Great work Bear!  December can't get here fast enough so I can restock my freezer...


Agreed! Burgers looks good. I was digging in the bottom of my deep freeze the other day and found a vac packed bag of venison tenderloin. Last of the deer til November for us. And now we got Bear teasing us with deer burgers. 
Jim


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 18, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You John!!
> I wish I knew who made the first Sandwich, so I could thank him!!
> I've seen them in old Western Series', so I know it was before that.
> 
> Bear


Here's your man,


> *The sandwich as we know it was popularized in England in 1762 by John Montagu, the 4th Earl of Sandwich.*











						Who Invented the Sandwich?
					

An 18th-century English nobleman helped popularize the snack—so much so that it eventually took on his name.




					www.history.com
				




Would you believe that Americans eat more than 300 million sandwiches a day? That’s right, every day we consume about as many sandwiches as we have people to eat them. And why not? The sandwich might be the perfect food: portable, open to any interpretation and as simple or as elaborate as the mood permits. The sandwich has a long history, but it hasn’t always been as embraced in America as it is now. It’s hard to imagine, but the sandwich was once thought of as a symbol of a colonial past that most patriotic Americans wanted to forget.

*The sandwich as we know it was popularized in England in 1762 by John Montagu, the 4th Earl of Sandwich.*

 Legend has it, and most food historians agree, that Montagu had a substantial gambling problem that led him to spend hours on end at the card table. During a particularly long binge, he asked the house cook to bring him something he could eat without getting up from his seat, and the sandwich was born. Montagu enjoyed his meat and bread so much that he ate it constantly, and as the concoction grew popular in London society circles it also took on the Earl’s name.
Of course, John Montagu (or rather, his nameless cook) was hardly the first person to think of putting fillings between slices of bread. In fact, we know exactly where Montagu first got the idea for his creation. Montagu traveled abroad to the Mediterranean, where Turkish and Greek mezze platters were served. Dips, cheeses, and meats were all “sandwiched” between and on layers of bread. In all likelihood Montagu took inspiration from these when he sat at that card table.

Montagu’s creation took off immediately. Just a few months later, a man named Edward Gibbon mentioned the sandwich by name in a diary entry, writing that he’d seen “twenty or thirty of the first men of the kingdom” in a restaurant eating them. By the Revolutionary War, the sandwich was well established in England. You would expect American colonists to have taken to the sandwich as well, but there’s no early written record of them in the new country at all, until a sandwich recipe didn’t appear in an American cookbook until 1815.
Why would this creation go unsung in the nation for so long? It seems early American cooks tended to avoid culinary trends from their former ruling state. And the name “sandwich” itself comes from the British peerage system, something that most Americans wanted to forget. Once memory faded and the sandwich appeared, the most popular version wasn’t ham or turkey, but tongue!
Of course, most Americans today wouldn’t dream of a eating a tongue sandwich. But that’s ok, since we’ve come up with some pretty excellent sandwich ideas since then. That iconic New Orleans sandwich, the Po’ Boy, came about in the Great Depression during a streetcar worker strike. Two brothers, once streetcar operators themselves, owned a sandwich shop nearby, and promised to feed any down-on-his-luck striking worker for free. When a hungry striker walked into the shop, the clerks would yell, “Here comes another po’ boy,” and the name stuck. That school lunch staple, the Sloppy Joe, came about at around the same time, the innovation of a short order diner cooked named – you guessed it – Joe. And the Reuben, that decidedly un-Kosher treat of corned beef, Swiss cheese, and sauerkraut, appeared not in a New York City deli but in Omaha, Nebraska. Named after one of the participants in a weekly poker game that took place in a hotel, the creation really took off when the hotel owner featured it on the dinner menu. It later won a nationwide recipe contest, and the rest is history.

By
Stephanie Butler


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2020)

bertman said:


> Mmmmmm....deerburger




Thank You Bertman!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> bear,  those burgers look great. your bacon looks pretty darn good too!




Thank You Jim!!
BBBB is Pretty Tasty!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Agreed! Burgers looks good. I was digging in the bottom of my deep freeze the other day and found a vac packed bag of venison tenderloin. Last of the deer til November for us. And now we got Bear teasing us with deer burgers.
> Jim




Thank You Jim!!
Sorry about the Tease.

Bear


----------



## mrbeef (Aug 19, 2020)

Looks great! Just got my 2 deer tags. Hopefully i can restock my freezer this fall.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2020)

Mofatguy
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2020)

mrbeef said:


> Looks great! Just got my 2 deer tags. Hopefully i can restock my freezer this fall.




Thank You Mr Beef !!
No problem filling it with 2 tags.

Bear


----------

